# Finishing desk cabinets and drawers



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I are building some cabinets for a new desk. We have made the boxes from 3/4" ply with the edges covered with some extra edge banding I had. The drawers are made from 1/2" birch ply and the fronts are made from poplar with a 1/4" plywood insert. She wants the outside of the cabinets and the drawer fronts painted white and the inside of the cabinets and the drawers lacquered. Is there an easy way to do this since everything is already built?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I never finish anything like that until it is built. Then I just spray paint/lacquer.

For the two desks I built for my granddaughters I sprayed everything while. Inside and out with white lacquer. I am on a laptop computer since my desktop in in the shop so I do not have those pictures at hand.

George


----------



## Wentech_CNC (May 4, 2016)

Spray paint only. Keep the room clean while painting (dust).


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can get white lacquer paint. If it were me I would seal the wood with Bushwacker white lacquer undercoater and topcoat with white lacquer inside and out. If it's desired to have a clear finish on some parts then use a lacquer sanding sealer on everything or those areas and clear coat it and let it dry. Then mask off the clear finish and paint the rest of it white. 

Most paint stores cater to house painting where a lacquer finish is more of an industrial coating. You should be able to order some white lacquer from a paint store, I know sherwin williams will get it for you.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, it seems like the best option is to white lacquer the whole thing. I haven't used the underdoater or colored lacquer before, anything special with either?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The lacquer undercoater sprays like lacquer sanding sealer only it's white and sands just as easy. You shouldn't have any problem with the exterior. The inside you may have to thin a little more to prevent orange peal. Colored lacquer will spray just like clear lacquer. I think you will like working with it.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

What is the ratio for lacquer vs thinner? Do i thin the undercoating too?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been to 2 different Sherwin Williams stores, and neither have any clue as to what I am talking about. Does anyone have and pictures of the cans, or numbers that I can give them to look up. I want the undercoater and lacquer paint.
Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you search for "Sherwin Williams lacquer" you will get all kinds of hits giving links to the company store.

I cannot imagine a company store that does not know what you are asking for.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't find a picture but the product is Sherwin Williams Opex Production Lacquer. It may be that it is being sold by places that sell Sherwin Williams automotive paint however that seems unlikely as all companies that sell automotive paint that I know of has suspended selling lacquer products. 
https://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=SWOEM&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=L61B21


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*white spray lacquer*

Most searches will show up in spray cans, not in quarts meant for spraying for "professional use only". Here's one example:











Here's the Sherman William version:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Most searches will show up in spray cans, not in quarts meant for spraying for "professional use only". Here's one example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sherwin Williams CAB Acrylic lacquer is clear, not white.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I appreciate everyone trying to help me, but I am still confused as to what I need to ask for at the store.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you go into a paint store and ask for either pigmented lacquer or production lacquer and the people there are lost you need to shop at at a different store.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> If you go into a paint store and ask for either pigmented lacquer or production lacquer and the people there are lost you need to shop at at a different store.


Absolutely correct. There must be a paint store in your area that has a clerk that knows his/her job.

George


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I will give it another shot. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

At sherwin williams if you want semi-gloss white order Opex Production Lacquer L61W38. If you want gloss white order Opex Production Lacquer L61W34


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> At sherwin williams if you want semi-gloss white order Opex Production Lacquer L61W38. If you want gloss white order Opex Production Lacquer L61W34


That's perfect, thanks. What about the undercoating?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

nblumert said:


> That's perfect, thanks. What about the undercoating?


It's not available everywhere but the best I've used is Bushwacker white lacquer undercoater. I can get it at my local Sherwin Williams.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> It's not available everywhere but the best I've used is Bushwacker white lacquer undercoater. I can get it at my local Sherwin Williams.


Any chance you can get me a picture of that can?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

nblumert said:


> Any chance you can get me a picture of that can?


Courtesy of google.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the help everyone, I appreciate it.


----------

